# N+B skin strength



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was in our yard, which also provides parking for the kindergarten downstairs and Basia's office agents, and was cleaning one side of the Arto when I heard a sickening crunch from the other side.

One of the agents had dinged his wing-mirror on the side of the MH.

His mirror housing was in pieces on the ground. At first it looked as though the skin of the MH, if not punctured, was at least dented.

After cleaning up the marks it transpired that the apparent 'indents' were actually slight ripples of plastic from the wing-mirror and rubbed off.

My point is that it says something for the strength of the skin of the N+B Arto aluminium-foam-aluminium sandwich.

It also transpired a contribution to the accident was that there was no glass in the 'mirror' - so why was the D*ckhead trying to park in such a tiny space :roll: Well he lost a mirror assembly and our MH came out unscathed. Germany 1 Poland 0.

Geoff


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Presumably not the first time as he'd already lost the glass!


----------

